# Furnace quickly blowing out and reigniting constantly



## Pablocito (Nov 26, 2020)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I was hoping that someone could help me with a new issue I've been having. I have a Nest thermostat and a relatively new (2 years) Goodman furnace. Suddenly and recently, the furnace does this thing where it constantly blows out and ignites. It does this very often, like several times a second. I took out and cleaned the flame sensor and checked the wiring on the thermostat and got no change. I remember something like this happening before. I replaced the thermostat then and the problem disappeared. I'm looking to find out how this is happening and what to do about it.'









New video by Paul Brown







photos.app.goo.gl





Thanks


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

Sorry, we're a professional only site.

Please post your questions on out sister site. DIYCHATROOM.COM


----------

